# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  ODVIKAVANJE od dojenja

## zoza

... danas u gradu vidim jednu baku s unukom i priča ona kak je mali (star 16 mj.) na ODVIKAVANJU OD DOJENJA  :shock: ... veli bio je tjedan dana kod druge bake (bez mame) da se lakše odvikne...
 ...priča da je mali jadan plakao... kad je došao mami bacao se na nju da mu da cicu... i kad mu je nakon nekog vremena napokon dala mali je povukao par puta i zaspao...

...meni je ovo prestrašno... za odvikavanje od pelena sam čula, ali za ovo odvikavanje...

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## momze

sta ljudi sve pristanu raditi svojoj djeci...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ornela_m

> sta ljudi sve pristanu raditi svojoj djeci...


Bas!

----------


## ornela_m

Sjetih se ovog clanka, i za mene vrlo dirljive recenice:

*I tako 365 dana bude dijete i sisa, i onda dođe i 366 dan, a vama je dijete isto kao i dan prije, istu želju pokazuje za sisanjem, i isto oduševljenje...*

sto pricu iz uvoda zaista cini jos tuznijom...

----------


## Roza

Moj tata se tako odvikavao od dojenja negdje tamo 1953, imao je 3  godine i dan danas se toga sjeća i spominje to kao nešto strašno.... I uvijek to predbacije svojoj mami. Znači dijete od nepune 3 godine si je to zapamtilo za cijeli život, da evo i u penziji to ne zaboravlja.

----------


## Lutonjica

meni je najgore što ga odvikavaju tako da ga istovremeno odvoje i od mame.
nema cice, ali nema ni mame. to mora da je užasno.

----------


## vissnja

Mojoj koleginici je pedijatar savetovao da malu od dve godine odvede na 10 dana kod bake i da uopste ne ide da je vidi, niti sta. Cak ni tata da ne ide jer ce se mala kao setiti mame!!!! Ono sto je najtuznije je da su oni to i napravili, a da su uglavnom naisli na odobravanje rodbine i prijatelja. Pretuzno!
I oni pricaju kako im je eto bilo tuzno bez male, ali su se odmorili i naspavali. I jos su ljuti na njenu mamu sto im je rekla da je to okrutno i nije htela da im pomogne, pa su morali dete da odvedu kod njegove mame   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kloklo

Ono što mene najviše brine kod tih ljudi je priličan nedostatak empatije, nesposobnost uživljavanja u tuđe osjećaje, konkretno, u osjećaje svog vlastitog  djeteta!
Fakat mi je tužno vidjeti kako ljudi svojoj djeci rade grozne stvari jer su u stanju sagledati stvar samo iz svoje perspektive, nikako da pogledaju svijet očima svog djeteta, a i dalje su iskreno i duboko uvjereni da sve što rade, rade  "za njegovo dobro"   :Sad:  

Onda se, recimo, dogodi da dijete u pubertetu postane hladno i zatvoreno prema roditeljima, pa se ovi čude ko pura dreku, zašto? zašto? a sve smo za to dijete napravili!   :? 

Da, jesu, ali prema svojim mjerilima, slabo mareći za efekte svojih najboljih namjera i nije im nikad palo na pamet da ono što oni smatraju najboljim ne mora biti najbolje za dijete, pa su se oglušivali i bili slijepi i gluhi na očite znakove da te dobre namjere mogu okačiti mačku o rep jer ih dijete doživljava kao bol, poniženje i nedostatak ljubavi i poštovanja.

Taj nedostatak poštovanja prema djeci koji vidim u primjerima obitelji oko sebe me zaista žalosti i trudim se koliko god mogu da se čuvam takvih postupaka   :Smile:

----------


## meda

tako je i moja necakinja bila odviknuta od cice s nekih godinu i 9 mjeseci. danas s dvije i pol godine jos uvijek kad place gura ruku u maminu majicu  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## MGrubi

> tako je i moja necakinja bila odviknuta od cice s nekih godinu i 9 mjeseci. danas s dvije i pol godine jos uvijek kad place gura ruku u maminu majicu


  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Storma

mene ovakve stvari uzasno rastuze i rasplacu :X

----------


## sladjanaf

meni osobno je najgore kad roditelji, za različite situacije, ne nužno za ovu sad, kažu famoznu rečenicu od koje mi se okreće želudac: "mi ti želimo samo najbolje. ti to ne razumiješ sad, ali razumjet ćeš kad budeš imao/la svoju djecu"
baaaaaah

----------


## MGrubi

> "mi ti želimo samo najbolje. ti to ne razumiješ sad, ali razumjet ćeš kad budeš imao/la svoju djecu"


znaš kak se kaže: dobrim namjerama je popločan put do pakla
mislim da počimam shvaćati taj izraz

----------


## kloklo

> "mi ti želimo samo najbolje. ti to ne razumiješ sad, ali razumjet ćeš kad budeš imao/la svoju djecu"


Uh, to sam toliko puta čula od svojih u trenucima kad su mi nanosili najveće boli i poniženja, da sam sama sebi obećala da će mi se prije jezik osušiti nego da Leoni serviram neku gorku pilulu uz tu groznu, ljigavu frazetinu  :/

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> Taj nedostatak poštovanja prema djeci koji vidim u primjerima obitelji oko sebe me zaista žalosti i trudim se koliko god mogu da se čuvam takvih postupaka


takvo ponašanje proizlazi iz nedostatka ljubavi roditelja samih prema sebi... i teško mogu pružiti svojoj djeci ono što sami nisu primili od svojih roditelja.

----------


## plashljivo_pile

žena želi prestat dojit, u čemu je problem? 
možda joj je dosta, možda ima zdravstvenih problema, možda su u šumi. ne znate njene razloge, a i ne trebate ih znat jer to je njezina stvar...

----------


## MGrubi

> žena želi prestat dojit, u čemu je problem? 
> možda joj je dosta, možda ima zdravstvenih problema, možda su u šumi. ne znate njene razloge, a i ne trebate ih znat jer to je njezina stvar...


nije stvar u prekidu dojenja, postoji ljepši način bez traume za dijete i brži s traumom
problem je taj brži šok-sistem način
pogotovo kad se kombinira sa zabranom viđanja mame   :Crying or Very sad:  
jel ta mala duša čime zaslužila toliku patnju i bol?
samo, taj sporiji bolji način bez traume traži više vrimena i aganžmana, no neke to nije briga i ponašaju se ka spartanci prema djeci

----------


## plashljivo_pile

[quote="MGrubi"]


> samo, taj sporiji bolji način bez traume traži više vrimena i aganžmana, no neke to nije briga i ponašaju se ka spartanci prema djeci


ni meni se način pretjerano ne sviđa, ali nemaju svi mogućnost da se maksimalno posvete klincima, neki imaju posla prek glave, neki moraju učit, neki moraju trčat po bolnicama... nije uvijek sve idealno.

----------


## MGrubi

nikad ništa nije idealno

----------


## sladjanaf

[quote="plashljivo_pile"]


> plashljivo_pile prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> samo, taj sporiji bolji način bez traume traži više vrimena i aganžmana, no neke to nije briga i ponašaju se ka spartanci prema djeci
> 
> 
> ni meni se način pretjerano ne sviđa, ali nemaju svi mogućnost da se maksimalno posvete klincima, neki imaju posla prek glave, neki moraju učit, neki moraju trčat po bolnicama... nije uvijek sve idealno.


a neki imaju djecu

----------


## MGrubi

dobro, ja sam odgojena da budem jaka
ako je moja prababa mogla kopati polje, prati veš na potoku, nositi vodu iz izvora udaljenog 2km (pješke), goniti blago na pašu, ići na tržnicu prodavati i odojiti 9-ero djece u prosjeku 3-4 g, i to na light prehrani, onda kako meni  može biti teško 
imam struju, jslice, vrtiće, aute, vodovod, mašine ....

----------


## maria71

tada je vladala prirpodna selekcija

tvoja prabaka i njeni bi preživjeli, pol foruma ne bi ( sorry ,al to je tako )

----------


## maria71

prirodna

----------


## leonisa

zeli prestati dojiti- uredu. postoje nacini i nista se ne dogadja preko noci. derasticne mjere mogu imati velike posljedice.
ali odvajanje od mame........
sa 13mj. sam zavrsila u zaraznoj. nisam dojila ali tada roditelji nisu mogli posjecivati djecu. 10 dana nisam vidjela mamu. ona je mene vidjela samo kroz prozor (scena, ja vristim, vezana sam, ljuljam se u transu drzeci se za ogradu). kada sam izasla prestala sam hodati i govoriti.
moje prvo sjecanje koje imam je takodjer iz bolnice (mislim da sam imala oko 2 godine). nema rijeci kojima bi ja opisala svoje osjecaje koje i dan danas osjetim i samo mi se zgrci zeludac.
i zato sam toliko osjetljiva na razdvajanje i svako vapaj djeteta za mamom, jer to nije iz hira. a to je slucaj nuzde, bolnice. odvajanje zbog vise sile.
ali ovakvo odvajanje kada se jos na ocigled roditelja i baka vidi da dijete PATI......koje to traume moze izazvati.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
i da neki, roditelji moraju uciti, moraju raditi, moraju imati san i biti odmorni, moraju sve sami jer su sami....ali nije dijete krivo za to i ne treba se na njemu "iskaljavati". 
postoji nacin za sve, pa tako i "odvikavanje" od sise.

 :Love:   malom tuznom miseku.

----------


## oka

Mislim stvarno ovo je prestrašno, svašta sam čula ali ovo :shock:. Svi smo mi samo ljudi, ali ovo je ...jednostavno nemam riječi.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> sa 13mj. sam zavrsila u zaraznoj. nisam dojila ali tada roditelji nisu mogli posjecivati djecu. 10 dana nisam vidjela mamu. ona je mene vidjela samo kroz prozor (scena, ja vristim, vezana sam, ljuljam se u transu drzeci se za ogradu). kada sam izasla prestala sam hodati i govoriti.


  :Crying or Very sad:  ajme, leonisa! da se bar mogu teleportirati k'o neki supermen i utješiti malu leonisu! kako je prestrašna ljudska okrutnost, glupost i bezosjećajnost! a takve stvari se i sad u ovom trenutku dešavaju po bolnicama... bebe su same, vezane u krevetićima i vrište od užasa...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
čovjek je najokrutnije biće na ovom svijetu...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## momtobe

Ne mogu ovo čitati...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ornela_m

> tako je i moja necakinja bila odviknuta od cice s nekih godinu i 9 mjeseci. danas s dvije i pol godine jos uvijek kad place gura ruku u maminu majicu


Sunce malo   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Linda

A, mišići mali.  :Sad:  
Kad ovo čujem, jedva čekam da dođem doma i dam "titi" svojoj veeelikoj curi.  :Heart:

----------


## Luna Rocco

16 mjeseci je tu negdje oko Kalebove dobi i ne mogu zamisliti da ga pokušam "odviknuti" na tako brutalan način.  :Sad:  

leonisa  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Dolisa

:Crying or Very sad:  Ne mogu vjerovati sta sve necu procitati...  :Evil or Very Mad:  Ocajno, ocajno, ocajno - kako su ljudi bezosjecajni i povodljivi...


Leonisa  :Love:  

Moje je prvo sjecanje isto iz bolnice. Imala sam tezu operaciju i bila sam bez mame nekoliko mjeseci, i sjecam se onih resetaka na kreveticu i kako ih pokusavam spustiti dolje i zovem mamu...  :Crying or Very sad:  imala sam osjecaj da sam sama na svijetu, ne sjecam se nijednog drugog djeteta oko sebe...i meni dodje onaj grcevit osjecaj u zelucu kad god se toga sjetim...

----------


## MGrubi

> tako je i moja necakinja bila odviknuta od cice s nekih godinu i 9 mjeseci. danas s dvije i pol godine jos uvijek kad place gura ruku u maminu majicu


i pretpostavljam da je toj ženi žao šta je nije još ranije odviknula  :/

----------


## tulip

Mi smo uspjeli dosta bezbolno prestati dojiti. Nakon nešto više od godinu i pol dojenja jedne večeri sam jednostavno skužila da baš nije zainteresiran i ponudila mu čokolino u flašici. Veselo ga je popio, sjedili smo svi troje na velikom krevetu, čitali smo omiljenu slikovnicu, obukli pidžamu...sve kao i uvijek. I nakon toga je potpuno miran i zadovoljan zaspao. Nakon toga mu nisam više nudila, a nije ni pitao, tu i tamo se malo htio maziti i proučavati, a to povremeno hoće i danas (kaj je najgore čak mi još uvijek izađe kapljica mlijeka pa mu je to interesantno, ali to je možda za neku drugu temu). Osim toga, točno od te noći je prestalo noćno buđenje (imala sam osjećaj da ću poletjeti od viška energije, nisam ni kužila koliko sam kronično neispavana).
Moram još reći da nisam tada imala neku osobitu želju da prekinem dojiti, niti sam gledala kalendar, valjda je trenutak bio pravi.  Dugo mi je još to falilo, čini mi se više nego njemu... 
Neke žene imaju dojam da ih dojenje više iscrpljuje a neke manje, i neću ulaziti u izbor svake žene kad će prestati dojiti. U svakom slučaju, dijete će prestanak lakše podnijeti ako je mama blizu, i pruža nježnost i sigurnost na druge načine, onda će djetetu biti promjena samo u hranjenju, a neće biti istovremeno uskraćeno za sve druge lijepe stvari koje dojenje pruža. Eto, možda nekom pomogne kad osjeti da je
pravi trenutak...

----------


## MGrubi

> U svakom slučaju, dijete će prestanak lakše podnijeti ako je mama blizu, i pruža nježnost i sigurnost na druge načine, onda će djetetu biti promjena samo u hranjenju, a neće biti istovremeno uskraćeno za sve druge lijepe stvari koje dojenje pruža...


lijepo rečeno

----------


## meda

> meda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tako je i moja necakinja bila odviknuta od cice s nekih godinu i 9 mjeseci. danas s dvije i pol godine jos uvijek kad place gura ruku u maminu majicu 
> 
> 
> i pretpostavljam da je toj ženi žao šta je nije još ranije odviknula  :/


nemoj tako, nije joj bilo bas lako. 

necu sad ulazit u detalje.

ali u svakom slucaju ja ne kuzim cemu se vi toliko iscudavate. mislim da je to uobicajena praksa, cak i onim zenama koje su nekim cudom uspjele dojiti duze od godine je sasvim normalno prestati tako rano, jer se na mnogim mjestima i iz raznih izvora moze cuti da se to jednostavno mora i da dojenje nakon odredene dobi djeteta nije primjereno, nema smisla itd.
pogledaj samo temu 'gjde ste cule za produzeno dojenje' , puno odgovora je 'na rodi'. e pa sad ne sjede svi ljudi cijele dane na internetu da bi im dojenje djece od dvije, tri cetri godine postalo nesto normalno i pozeljno. cak sam i ja kad sam bila trudna bila skepticna prema dojenju nakon godine dana, nisam osudivala, samo nisam razumijela i bila sam uvjerena da to nije za mene. a ja sam na rodi u trudnoci visila non stop i imala sam frendice rode koje su dojile veliku djecu pa mi je opet to bilo tesko shvatiti i prihvatiti.

----------


## MGrubi

ma ne govorim toliko radi nje, koliko sam naletila na stav da bebe treba odviknuti od dojenja prije 12mj jer će kasnije biti teško.....

od nečeg tako jednostavnog i prirodnog ova civilizacija je napravila tešku filozofiju i "znanost"

najgore mi je kad čujem savijete medicinske struke kako je majčino mlijeko nakon godine dana bezveze, a istovremeno se preporuča min 0,5l kravljeg mlijeka/dnevno
pa da se pitaš ko je tu lud

zašto bi 366. dan bio poseban od 365. dana?
ma sve je kriv onaj što je prvi povuka kamenom crtu i označio dan 1.   :Grin:

----------


## meda

> ma ne govorim toliko radi nje, koliko sam naletila na stav da bebe treba odviknuti od dojenja prije 12mj jer će kasnije biti teško.....


ma kuzim, ali na takav stav uopce nije tesko naletiti! 
vrlo slicno onom 'pa kaj jos dojis!?! :shock: 

bas nedavno citam  clanak o odvikavanju od dojenja na jednom portalu za bebe i mame, klasika, s dojenjem se prestaje nakon godine dana (ponavljam, oni koji su uopce dogurali do tuda) i komentiraju zene koje doje, i uopce im nije svejedno to s prestajanjem, boje se, uznemirene su, pa kako ce proci, pa jel ce im biti tesko, njima, bebi, ali  skori prestanak dojenja uopce nije upitan, i to iniciran s njihove strane, to se jednostavno tako radi i to se mora! i u tom stavu uopce nisu usamljene. dojenje do kad dijete zeli u kolektivnoj svijesti uopce ne postoji! mi smo sektasi, cudaci i tome slicno, nemojte mi rec da niste toga svjesni

----------


## MGrubi

anegdota:
pričaju dva luđaka u ludnici: znaš li ti zašto smo mi tu a oni vani?
jer ih je više

(bez uvrede, smao radi poante)

----------


## tulip

Fakat ne razumijem po kojoj logici je kravlje mlijeko bolje za ljudsko "mladunče  :Smile: " od ljudskog?

----------


## kloklo

> Fakat ne razumijem po kojoj logici je kravlje mlijeko bolje za ljudsko "mladunče " od ljudskog?


I ja se to često pitam  :?

----------


## MGrubi

> Fakat ne razumijem po kojoj logici je kravlje mlijeko bolje za ljudsko "mladunče " od ljudskog?
> 			
> 		
> 
> I ja se to često pitam  :?


jer ne vjeruju da je ljudsko mlijeko najbolje
 (u našoj kulturi sise imaju primarno seksualnu ulogu)
ajde samo reci nekome da nije dobro odraslom čovjeku da pije mlijeko drugog sisavca i da taj kalcij nije u potpunosti iskoristiv - proglase te instant-heretikom

----------


## AdioMare

> Moj tata se tako odvikavao od dojenja negdje tamo 1953, imao je 3  godine i dan danas se toga sjeća i spominje to kao nešto strašno.... I uvijek to predbacije svojoj mami. Znači dijete od nepune 3 godine si je to zapamtilo za cijeli život, da evo i u penziji to ne zaboravlja.


Znači i mene to čeka. Klet će me i u penziji  :Grin: . Što ću kad mi se nije dalo dojiti do škole?!  :Smile:

----------


## meda

> Fakat ne razumijem po kojoj logici je kravlje mlijeko bolje za ljudsko "mladunče " od ljudskog?


jer je jace  :Grin:

----------


## Honey

Uopće ne kužim koje je to "čudo" ako žena uspije dojiti preko godinu dana. Čak i one žene iz moje okoline koje nisu uspjele dojiti se ne išćuđavaju dužem dojenju.

Što se tiče ovog "odvikavanja" s odvajanjem od mame, ma mislim, jadno dijete  :Crying or Very sad:  Ljudi često ni ne pokušavaju shvatiti da djeca imaju jednako snažne osjećaje kao i odrasli, ili smatraju da njihova tuga ne vrijedi puno jer su i oni tako mali   :Sad:   Najlakše je dijete zgaziti i izdresirati.

----------


## tulip

Isto tako možeš čuti "ma to njih ništa ne boli" ili "oni to sve brzo zaborave". ma nego šta

----------


## ornela_m

> Isto tako možeš čuti "ma to njih ništa ne boli" ili "oni to sve brzo zaborave". ma nego šta


Brzo, brzo, how yes no.
Pitaj medu...



> tako je i moja necakinja bila odviknuta od cice s nekih godinu i 9 mjeseci. danas s dvije i pol godine jos uvijek kad place gura ruku u maminu majicu

----------


## Romina

> tulip prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Fakat ne razumijem po kojoj logici je kravlje mlijeko bolje za ljudsko "mladunče " od ljudskog?
> 
> 
> jer je jace


i od njega naraste rep a od majčinog samo brkovi  :Smile:

----------


## tulip

Kad je kravlje najbolje, onda bi bilo najbolje da krava doji i kozliće i janjiće i mačiće i općenito svu mladunčad u dvorištu. Samo ne znam baš da su mame koze tak bedaste da umjesto svog mlijeka kozlićima daju kravlje. 
Ima li uopće neka životinjska vrsta koja konzumira mlijeko druge vrste, pored žive i zdrave mame? (tu ne mislim na Tarzana i Mowglija -vjerujem da bi vučica mogla othraniti i drugu mladunčad). A mi mislimo da je bez kravljeg mlijeka nemoguća zdrava prehrana...
Sorry, odoh sad malo predaleko (al kad tako razmišljam dođe mi da izbacim mlijeko iz frižidera)

----------


## Linda

> Kad je kravlje najbolje, onda bi bilo najbolje da krava doji i kozliće i janjiće i mačiće i općenito svu mladunčad u dvorištu. Samo ne znam baš da su mame koze tak bedaste da umjesto svog mlijeka kozlićima daju kravlje. 
> Ima li uopće neka životinjska vrsta koja konzumira mlijeko druge vrste, pored žive i zdrave mame?


Mrak!  :Laughing:

----------


## kasiopeja

E sad sam ja nemajka godine vjerojatno, al ja sam slično odviknula svoje dijete. Jer sam morala, preko noći. Jako sam se razboljela, dojenje nije išlo zajedno sa lijekovima. I tjedan dana smo postupno smanjivali a onda se prvi put odvojio od mene na pet dana,( a i morali smo zbog mog zdr.stanja) kod bake. I kad sam došla po njega bacio se na mene i primio me za cicu, al izgubio je refleks sisanja, samo je malo držao bradavicu u ustima, pa se nasmijao, dao i jednoj i drugoj cici pusu i spustio majcu te se otišao igrati.
I ja sam bila uvjerena da sam okrutna, i strašno sam plakala..
ali sam doista morala. Jakov je imao 19 mj. Dan danas obožava svoj cici, i nebrojeni broj puta na dan se mazi na taj način. I meni je to skroz normalno.
Ne mislim da je osakaćen i istraumatiziran za cijeli život, i mislim da sam majka koja mu daje cijelu sebe, al u tom trenu života morala sam odvagati, (gotovo u život). 
Je, da mi je strašno teško zbog toga, htjela sam ga dojiti ma, beskrajno, uživali smo u tome, al tada ja nisam imala drugog načina.
Dopustite još nekome sličnu situaciju.

I pri prestajanju, jer je bilo naglo, sam imala grozne probleme s cicama, a jako malo razumijevanja sam našla ovdje, ko da su se odmah stvorile predrasude prema meni jer sam naglo prestala dojit pa sam okrutna, sebična nemajka.

----------


## kloklo

Jooooooooj, sad sam se sjetila kad mi je svojevremeno na poslu došao čovjek koji uzgaja konje i htio bi prodavati kobilje mlijeko, pa se ljuti na našu državu što nije zakonski reguliran status kobiljeg mlijeka, ne sjećam se više što je to točno bilo u pitanju.
Uglavnom, priča on sa zvijezdama u očima o hranjivosti i ljekovitosti tog mlijeka i ja sve klimam glavom i vjerujem ja njemu, ali kad me počeo uvjeravati kako bi bilo izvanredno davati kobilje mlijeko malim bebicama jer je to nešto najbolje  i najzdravije za njih i tako on pametuje onak svisoka, kao ja sve znam i držim vam predavanje...

E,onda nisam izdržala pa sam mu prilično ledeno odrezala da je za male bebe najbolje i najzdravije jedno drugo mlijeko. Pita on mene u čudu: Ma, koje, kravlje? Kravlje vam je znate ovakvo onakvo, a ja velim: Pa, majčino mlijeko, majku mu poljubim, to vam nije palo na pamet ?  :Laughing:  

Onda se brzo pokupio jer je vidio da ovdje ne bu niš prodal   :Laughing:

----------


## AdioMare

> Pita on mene u čudu: Ma, koje, kravlje?


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  (već se nabrusio za kontraudarac)

----------


## a zakaj

kasiopeja, a kako je on proveo tih 5 dana? Da li je puno plakao, ili nije? Koliko mu je to bilo tesko?

JA za koji mjesec planiram provesti par dana bez tonke. pa me zato zanima. Doduse, ja ne vjerujem da bi ona zaboravila na cicu, pa i da smo 10 dana odvojene (a ne planiram biti toliko).

----------


## kasiopeja

Imam puuno povjerenja u baku pa joj i danas vjerujem da nije  plakao. I bio jako veseo. Ona, tj one ( obje bake, jer stanuju nedaleko jedna druge) su se jako puno bavile s njime.  Ja sam ga zvala miljun puta dnevno.
To  je bilo prvo odvajanje i kad danas razmilsim podnio ga herojski. Ja ne, al nema veze.
Ja sam bila uvjerena da moje dijete ne može zaboraviti dojiti ni nakon nekoliko tjedana nedojenja koliki je bio ovisnik al me stvarno iznenadilo kakoje brzo izgubio refleks sisanja.

----------


## leonisa

kasiopeja   :Love:

----------


## Majko

> Moj tata se tako odvikavao od dojenja negdje tamo 1953, imao je 3  godine i dan danas se toga sjeća i spominje to kao nešto strašno.... I uvijek to predbacije svojoj mami. Znači dijete od nepune 3 godine si je to zapamtilo za cijeli život, da evo i u penziji to ne zaboravlja.


kratka, a nevjerojatno zanimljiva prica!
1950. godine je zena rodila dijete, tko zna koje po redu i ko zna koliko kasnije..mada to i nije bitno.pola drzave, a i sire je tada poslije rata bilo neishranjeno, hodalo boso i u dronjcima. svasta su djeci davali da jedu..tko zna kakvo mlijeko, brasno, alkohol i razne tekucine..da mozda bolje spavaju dok su isli u polje raditi. ova zena je svoje dijete dojila 3 godine i ko zna koliko je krvi paralelno ipisala. shvatljivo mi je da dijete shizne u toj dobi ako, no nevjerojatno mi je da zreli ljudi ne mogu sagledati stvar iz neke druge perspektive osim kroz cistu sebicnost. sto si zena misli dok joj sin sad vec stari konj to predbaci s vremena na vrijeme?! pokusavam si zamisliti scenu u kojoj 50 godisnjak kenja starici sa 70 i kusur kako ga je odvikavala od dojenja..to valjda izvlaci kao cijelozivotni joker kad mu nesto nije po volji. jel ima pravobranitelj za roditelje?..ovo mi je cisti oblik emocionalnog zlostavljanja roditelja.

----------


## MGrubi

mislim da čovik od 50 g ima još puno toga za prebaciti mami/tati
ne samo tu jednu epizodu
bitno je to da je on to zampamtija kao gadan doživljaj, a ne ka šta večina misli da djeca brzo zaboravljaju
ne zaboravljaju samo se prilagođavaju, ako oni dječaci (7-9g) s kalašnjikovima

----------

